# Visio. Projektliste erstellen?



## wugdcg (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen ob und wie es möglich ist in visio(2003) eine komplette Inventarliste zu erhalten, nach Möglichkeit noch mit "Benutzerdefinierten Eigenschaften" so, dass ich gleich auf einen Blick sehen kann was in diesem Projekt alles verbaut ist.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------

